# Problem am Ausfallenden



## Boki93 (1. August 2012)

Hi
Ich hab ein Norco Big Foot (18,5").
Bei diesem ist auf dem Aufallendem auf der Kettenseite eine Hälfte eingedrückt oder sonst etwas. Es fehlen jedenfalls ~0,7mm Material.

Das Problem zeigt sich dann im Laufrad. Zum einem hatte ich häufig das Gefühl, dass das LR nicht ganz parallel zur Fahrtrichtung ausgerichtet ist  und noch viel deutlicher zeigt sichs in dem Punkt, dass der Reifen an der Strebe von der Bremse zum Tretlager hin schleift. Eine dezentrierte Felge kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, da der Reifen nicht auf der anderen Seite schleift wenn man das LR anderes herum einbaut sondern dann relativ mittig läuft. 
Ausserdem scheint der Reifen mittig durch die Sitzstreben zu laufen, während er in Tretlager nähe am Rahmen schleift...

Auf dem Bild sollte man erkennen, dass auf dem Ausfallenden eine Hälfte (die rechte) dünner ist als die andere.





Was kann oder soll ich nun tun? Handelt es sich hierbei um einen  Garantiefall? Komplett Bike wurde im Mai 2009 gekauft.  

Grüße Boki


----------



## Indian Summer (2. August 2012)

Hi Boki

Eine Ferndiagnose ist in deinem Fall praktisch unmöglich. Bitte wende dich an den nächstgelegenen 
Norco-Händler:

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=13

Viel Erfolg!

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

